# Favourite skyscraper from your birth year?



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Which skyscraper do you like that was completed on your birth year?

Mine is Shun Hing Square, Shenzhen (1996)


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*1998*

Mine is Petronas Towers in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia


----------



## Daehanminguk (Dec 23, 2013)

My favourite building of my birth year (1989) is the One Worldwide Plaza of New York.


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

1998

Petronas Towers indeed 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/p4Bkvr]Petronas Twin Towers by brundige2, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## amir7500 (Sep 3, 2014)

Dubai and Malaysia are the best.


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

1982 Georgia Pacific Tower, Atlanta



On the right in the second picture


----------



## photolitherland (Apr 8, 2009)

Im getting old, some of you people being born in 1998, sheesh.


----------



## Skyscraperking1566 (Nov 1, 2012)

Coeur Défense, 2001:


Indy G said:


>


----------



## Arvuti (Feb 19, 2014)

Republic Plaza (1996)


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Which skyscraper do you like that was completed on your birth year?
> 
> Mine is Shun Hing Square, Shenzhen (1996)


Never thought you would be younger than me, damn I'm getting old hno:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^There are people here born after 2000, _I'm_ getting old hno:


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

1951 Lake Shore Drive Apartments, Chicago

us/chcg/lake shore drive/01 by Hagen Stier, on Flickr


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

ThatOneGuy said:


> ^^There are people here born after 2000, _I'm_ getting old hno:


Time sure flies fast, adulthood is nothing but struggle and sorrow


----------



## jaysonn341 (Mar 19, 2012)

1992

Central Plaza, Hong Kong!


----------



## DDragonNk (Oct 31, 2011)

(1993) Landmark Tower - Yokohama

The building is my favourite skyscraper of Japan


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

(1995) Tours Société Générale, Paris.









1995 Wasn't exactly a great year in skyscraper business.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jul 29, 2009)

AT&T Building Nashville- 1994


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I like those antennas^^


----------



## Ocean One (Oct 23, 2009)

Agree n looks really unique, very different than others.. kay:


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013 (May 11, 2013)

Citigroup centre (2000)


----------

